
Where Are The Profitable VC Funded Web 2.0 Startups? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/profitable_vc_funded_web20_startups.php
======
alizaki
its hard to be profitable when your financing is only justified by a quick
exit to Google/Yahoo/MS. Sad but true.

